# Stihl BG85 and SH55 Manuals



## Ranch boy (Jul 22, 2020)

I found the Owners/Instruction and Technical Manuals for the BG85/SH55 Leaf Blower/Vacuum-Shredders. Are there any other Manuals they made for these 2 models??? Had a hard time finding the Technical Manual - too many domains with weird addresses and I do not want to get any viruses.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ray benson (Jul 25, 2020)

Ranch boy said:


> I found the Owners/Instruction and Technical Manuals for the BG85/SH55 Leaf Blower/Vacuum-Shredders. Are there any other Manuals they made for these 2 models??? Had a hard time finding the Technical Manual - too many domains with weird addresses and I do not want to get any viruses.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Check your inbox for the service manuals and ipls.


----------

